# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > O13Bot >  Calibrating SimpleBot V1.0

## Osama Kamal

Hi 3Ders,
I have finished my SimpleBot and it is passing the calibration phase right now.
I hope you can help me passing through this difficult step and survive  :Big Grin: 
I have had many many problems:
1- Dimensions of the prints.
2- some times when it is printing, the above layers at heights more than 10 mms shift in the X-direction by a few millimeters !! this really drives me crazy !! I don't know whether it is a software problem or electronics problem ?!!?!?
3- the extrusion process is terrible after it was smooth at the first print !! some times the motor can't pull the filament inside and sometimes it can !! I don't know on what it depends or how it builds it's decision !! sometimes it looks very week and sometimes it looks very strong !!!! does it need more configuration in the firmware itself than that it needs in the print controller ?!?
4- Cura always hangs and hangs and doesn't print .. never ever never !!
5- Repetier always do a 0.1 % of the print process !! just a small part of the outer perimeter which is not a part of the model itself !!
6- the only thing that works with me is Pronterface but it works accidently.
-----------------------------------------------
please people can you help me getting these problem solved ??

----------

